# Current Draw



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

If I connect two 120 Volt 1000 Watt lamps in series wiring what will be the current draw. My guess is that the total draw would be 1000 Watts. (BTW in Australia we run 240 Volt power)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

If a lamp dissipates 1000 watts when 120 volts is across its terminals, then each lamp would still dissipate 1000 watts in your proposed setup. The 240 volts across the two lamps would still result in 120 volts across each lamp.

brucek


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

8.33 amperes current draw for the 2000 total watt load across 240 volts.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> 8.33 amperes current draw for the 2000 total watt load across 240 volts.


That's correct.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

So would there be any benefits to wiring it this way or would it be better to just get the 240 volt version


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Danny said:


> So would there be any benefits to wiring it this way or would it be better to just get the 240 volt version


Hi Dan,

I don't think there's a benefit. In general, I'd probably suggest you use the 240 v version, as it's native to your electrical system -- it's just set up for it already.

Are you actually talking about doing this with lamps?


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Danny said:


> So would there be any benefits to wiring it this way or would it be better to just get the 240 volt version


It is better to use the 240 V lamp. If the two lamps are not matched, one will have a higher voltage on it than the other, and it will burn out quckly. If you must do this, use two 130 V lamps so they have some voltage derating.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Yep

Many stage lighting systems use 120V lamps wired in series, don't know why. Was wondering whether to go 120 V or 240V


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Lamps with wattage less than 1000 W are often 120 V, and I think availability determines what you may find. So a light bar with 100 W bulbs will be 120 V in series. The series connection may be used to reduce the wiring weight. The bars and overhead lights are often raised, lowered and moved around by hand.


----------

